# 2005 Pathfinder - How To Remove Cigarette Lighter



## ltewsjr1 (Aug 14, 2008)

*:newbie:*
Hi to all,
I have a 2005 Pathfinder, and believe it or not, one of my dashboard power outlets (cigarette lighter) stopped working.. The other two works find.. The fuse is also o.k.... So, I can't figure out what the problem might be. 

It's impossible to get to the rear of the lighter from under the dash, unless you want to remove most of the a/c ducts and everything else... There has to be a better way.

Does anybody know how to remove this particular cigarette lighter??? Any responses is greatly appreciated.
Thanks!


----------

